# next stop - Vivaldi concertos



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Vivaldi, Concerto for two cellos in G minor, RV 531, CPYO 2012-06-10*

*Bonnie Hampton with her student, Kyeong Hwa Kim performs the Vivaldi Double Cello Concerto accompanied by the California Philharmonic Youth Orchestra, in their season's finale at the Califronia Theater.*

It is badly filmed, but really fun watching student and mentor together. Good performance and quite fine sound, and the concerto is varied and nice to listen to. It is not professional, but charming presentation

you tube comments

*Ignore the negative comments. Excellent work. Thank you for being sensitive to the emotional needs of this piece.

I love this concert, great interpretation of the essense of Vivaldi*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Vivaldi: Concerto for 2 mandolins in G major RV532 - Evangelos & Liza guitar duo*

Superb presentation of this nice concerto.

you tube comments

_So classy and so easy to listen to and enjoy﻿

this music reach my soul, fantastic. The guitars seems to sing.

that was really cool_


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Vivaldi Flute Concerto No 6 G major RV 437 James Galway Claudio Scimone & I Solisti Veneti*

Fine and rich sound on this brilliant presentation.Lovely concert.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Vivaldi Concerto RV 850 B minor Il Giardino Armonico*

Dlightfull Vivaldi! And a great and entertaining video

youtube comment

*Quel rythme ! Merci.﻿*


----------

